
Ask HN: Does anyone else go right the comments? - reflect
I&#x27;ve noticed lately that more often than not I have been going directly to the comments and not clicking on the post links on HN. Instead I am inferring what the posted item has to do with from the title and then seeing what the commentary is around the topic. At that point I may go ahead and actually read the article. Does anyone else do this or am I just crazy?
======
HD134606c
"HN, tell me what to think".

I too am a bit guilty of this. In all seriousness, there are a lot of smart
people here so it's a reasonable thing to do IMO.

------
subie
I always go comments first. Too many articles on the front page are
sensationalists pieces with no real information.

The intelligent comments are what keep me on HN.

